# Anyone Ever Ripped Off on Ebay?



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

My first foray on ebay, I won two meer pipes and now the seller is "no longer a registered user"

Grrrrrr.... Here's hoping for the best...


----------



## cherrymax (Jun 6, 2009)

Contact Ebay with all the particulars and they'll check it out for you. Have you paid already? Get with ****** and explain to them or your credit card company and hopefully you can get a refund.


----------



## RazzBarlow (Dec 8, 2009)

It's next to impossible to get "ripped off" on eBay. There are tons of protections in place for you as a buyer. You may not ever see your pipes, but you should get your money back. If the seller contacts you to complete the transaction OUTSIDE of eBay, politely decline his offer as you would lose any protection you have. I would contact eBay immediately and tell them what's going on. It may take a while, but you will get your money back, especially if you used P*ypal.

Hope this helps.

Marshall


----------



## AMHero (Dec 31, 2009)

Happened to me b4. contact ****** for full refund if you dont receive item.

(NOTE: MY SELLER LEFT EBAY BUT I STILL RECEIVED MY ITEM, JUST BECAUSE HE LEFT DOES NOT MEAN YOU GOT SCREWED.....yet)


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Yeah, I have paid already. I am going to wait the estimated shipping time and see what happens... Thanks for the fast input!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Me and a buddy were going in on a 1990s Toyota Supra one time putting up about $3K each........Won it and they had ****** as a payment option. Then they wanted us to send a money wire or Money order or a certified check........... BS! We told them ****** or no deal. Reported to ebay and never looked back. The next week the pics were used in another auction for a "different" car....... Reported that too.


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

I use ebay a ton, and the most I've ever had to deal with was an item not being exactly as described or shipping taking a while. Generally I won't buy from people with feedback below 96%, though I expect it to be much higher if they are a large volume seller, in the 98.5% plus range. That will generally alleviate most problems with unsavory ebayers.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Remember you have a "window" to make any claim on P**P**. Read the agreement carefully.


----------



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

I had an issue once. The item I paid for was never shipped. It took a while, but PP took care of it.


----------



## DarHin (Dec 4, 2008)

KetherInMalkuth said:


> I use ebay a ton, and the most I've ever had to deal with was an item not being exactly as described or shipping taking a while. Generally I won't buy from people with feedback below 96%, though I expect it to be much higher if they are a large volume seller, in the 98.5% plus range. That will generally alleviate most problems with unsavory ebayers.


I use ebay alot, (read "too much"), and Keith is right you have to check out the sellers feedback. I don't read the good feedback, only the bad, you can usually spot a pattern of bad behavior. I also tend to avoid sellers with say 50 or fewer total ratings unless the item is unique and/or hard to find. Also, be sure to check the shipping cost's before bidding and read the ENTIRE ad! This is very important.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

I got hammered on Ebay for almost 900$. Sent a money order for a Lionel Windup Mickey Mouse handcar in the box (1935). And received nothing. This was three years ago, and Ebay themselves ponied up 300$ less a 25$ "fee".


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Just had a seller try to rip me off two weeks ago and I disputed the charge on my account and wrote the Admins as well. My bank credited me back the amount and alls good.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Caveat emptor.

Beware the single blurred photo auction with description that begins, "I don't know anything about pipes..."


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

I won a 42in LCD TV about this same time last year, paid for it and received a fake tracking number, took pay[p]al a week but I eventually got my money back.

Then of coarse I ordered a TV from buy.com and it was discontinued even though I had already paid for it, it took another probably 3-4 hours over the phone going from one person to the other to get my money back.


----------



## selleri (Feb 6, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> Caveat emptor.
> 
> Beware the single blurred photo auction with description that begins, "I don't know anything about pipes..."


Beware that line even if the pics are good. I've received a pipe in a same box with a scent tree :doh:

 It took huge amount of work to get rid of the smell.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Yes I have been. Placed 4 different orders with a seller over three weeks. After about 2 weeks from the first order I started asking questions. Next thing Ebay has deregistered the user and massive negative feedback appears. Paid by bank wire so my own fault. As others have said, buyer beware, but i'd bought hundreds of dollars worth of items from this same seller over 2 years. I lost well over 300 dollars in the end but just unlucky on that one I guess. Suggestion? Use PeePal and you are protected by them even though it will take a while.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

thebayratt said:


> Me and a buddy were going in on a 1990s Toyota Supra one time putting up about $3K each........Won it and they had ****** as a payment option. Then they wanted us to send a money wire or Money order or a certified check........... BS! We told them ****** or no deal. Reported to ebay and never looked back. The next week the pics were used in another auction for a "different" car....... Reported that too.


 Had a similar experience on here in the last week. :tape:


----------



## thewileyman (Apr 14, 2009)

RHNewfie said:


> I won two meer pipes and now the seller is "no longer a registered user"
> 
> Grrrrrr.... Here's hoping for the best...


I had that happen this summer. I was pretty sure that I'd been ripped off, but was able to contact the seller and he assured me that the pipe was on the way. I received it as advertised a few days later. Shortly afterward, he was re-registered and now has a good feedback rating.

But a year or two ago I bought a couple of items from a guy and they arrived completely crushed. He promised a refund that never came, and I managed to let the timeline for filing a claim expire. :doh: It was only about $30, but even so I was frustrated enough that I swore off eBay for a while.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Metal pipe with 2 exchangeable bowls Viking Made in USA - eBay (item 190359039569 end time Dec-20-09 20:07:25 PST)

I recently won this auction, and while I did receive my stuff the only thing that was remotely usable was the spare bowl, which is brand new. The pipe itself was in such bad shape I threw it away, and the other bowl had a vertical crack that went from top to bottom, and about a 1/4 inch of cake all the way around. So basically I paid $14 for the bowl of a pipe that I don't have.


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

You are protected but what a hassle and disappointment sometimes. My wife bid on and won a bracelet on Ebay at an incredible price. Of course the guy hadn't planned on it going so cheap so he claimed to have sent it but never did. He had no proof of mailing the item and we left negative feedback so he returned the favor back when a seller could. This guy tells me if I remove the negative feedback he will remove mine. Basically I called him out on it and he didn't deny trying to rip us off. Got my money back from "Paybuddy" when I disputed it and of course he never even gave a response. 

I had a friend who sent someone an item and the guy wanted a refund so the worked it out through resolution. The guy sent him his used broken item back that happened to weigh the same as the new item he sent so Ebay resolution said it was resolved. He got ripped for a $500 item. I guess this is a common practice. I quit selling on Ebay because their fees are ridiculous.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

yep, i've known a couple ppl who have been ripped off. i consider the seller misrepresenting their product as being ripped off. an ex-member here won an auction in Dec, and the seller misrepresented the item... it was a pipe, when the winner got it (late/slow shipping/no communication), it was NOT the brand of pipe stated in the auction...

i also consider "ripoffs" as people who charge $8 for "shipping and handling" while sending you your product 1st class for less than $2 in a handmade cardboard box (basically taking cardboard and wrapping it around the product and taping it). <--- Judds, you know i'm talking about you!!


----------



## Roddy (Aug 25, 2009)

My wife helps out on the emergency contact board there. We get calls every week from people who have lost big money on cars and tractors and such. A fellow a couple of weeks ago lost $17,000. He insisted he was protected even though the deal was on the side and not through eBay. An 'eBay agent' was suppose to hold his money until the car was delivered and inspected. Had to tell him there was no eBay agent. It's pretty rare for a small dollar item to be used in a rip off. All the same, always use payfriend and fund it with a credit card.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Knock on wood.........I've had pretty good experiences on both sides selling and buying. I do what ever it takes to keep my 100% rating even if it means losing a little bit of cash. They have it set up pretty fool proof if you follow a couple simple rules and use PP or credit cards to pay. I always except MO if I'm selling just to broaden my customer base but I have a limit of how much I'll send like that. Jan 17th will be 10 years as a member for me with them.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

There certainly are good sellers on ebay. I know a certain humidor retailer that sells on ebay and I hear they have great customer service. And the sexiest marketing guy on Earth, but that's unrelated...

Ebay is one of those buyer beware situations. While they are cheap and often have stuff you can't find, it's hard to know what kind of person you're dealing with (especially if they don't have a lot of ratings). Then again, everyone has to start somewhere! I'm sure at some point in CH's history we have no reviews either.

There are protections in place for consumers, but enforcing them can be a pain.

Just my two cents. Good people on ebay, but be careful who you're buying from and for how much.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Roddy said:


> A fellow a couple of weeks ago lost $17,000.


It just ceases to amaze me how many times you hear about this kind of thing.
Another one to watch out for is the seller offering to escrow service an item and they suggest which escrow to use! Not a good idea.


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

CheapHumidors said:


> And the sexiest marketing guy on Earth, but that's unrelated...


 I can't vouch for this but they did ship a sweet 500ct humi up to Canada for a steal of a deal!


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

I have had some little run ins with losers on the bay, but for the most part, it has been a win/win for me. 

I generally won't but from or ship to overseas anymore. That just gets too hinky with making sure you get the stuff sent to a PP verified address....I only ship to confirmed addys....had that one bite me in the butt once.:tape:


----------



## RowdyBriarPiper (Dec 30, 2008)

The biggest "rip-off" I've suffered on ebay was buying 2 pipes from someone who claimed in the listings that the pipes had been fully reamed, cleaned, polished, etc., yet when I received them it was clear that it was probably just as safe to put hazardous waste into my mouth as either of these two grotesque monstrosities (completely oxidized green stems, pipes stunk to high heaven). My "great deal" ended up costing me $50 extra as I had to send them off to be professionally cleaned up (way beyond my own capabilities with these two). Too bad I hadn't read MisterMoo's "Beware of the Blurry Photo" advice before! Funny thing was, the guy had great feedback and a lot of transactions (though he wasn't a pipe seller primarily)

I've also experienced the shipping rip-off that someone mentioned upthread where people will add several dollars profit to shipping by charging premium rates yet shipping lesser services and using sub-par packaging material...had someone recently just throw a peanut or two in a pipe box, tape it up, slap a label on and send it off. The fact this thing arrived without damage is a small miracle.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

RHNewfie said:


> I can't vouch for this but they did ship a sweet 500ct humi up to Canada for a steal of a deal!


Heh glad we could help buddy


----------



## NonSpecific (Dec 12, 2009)

Like everyone else says you have to be smart...but I ALWAYS pay with ****** funded by a CREDIT CARD...not a bank account. So even if ****** and Ebay don't want to refund all of your money or if they are taking too long...a chargeback on the credit card will handle it all for you!

Just the other day I bought a BlackBerry Storm 2 and paid immediately...waited a couple of days asked for a shipping number and received a "sorry I sold the item to another buyer" crap! With no refund! Asked for refund and got a "****** won't let me, I never received the funds" excuse....THREATENED a CHARGEBACK and like magic...refund appeared!


----------



## KinnScience (Mar 11, 2009)

I not a seller .. I'm a buyer mostly. I've sold only a couple things. I got ripped off early selling to some guy in Italy. He never specified what kind of shipping he wanted (I asked him twice .. no response and since he was the one that won the auction.. what was I to do.. I had to send an invoice in order to get paid), so I thought I'd be nice and give him the lowest priced shipping. Well, he took advantage of that. He realized that I would have a hard time tracking and prove delivery (even though I did show delivery to Italy), so he told ****** and they went into my account and took the money back. So now I was out the merchandise and the cash. I was amazed that they could do this, I sent them all documentation.. including report from customs.

Anyway, beware selling to international buyers. Make sure you get the $30 shipping ... not the $13 shipping.

IMO "PooPal" are crooks just like the guy who ripped me off.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Fortunately I've never been ripped off on Ebay (I haven't sold/bought too many items over the years) but all one has to do is type 'problems with pay***' into Google to get a bit nervous about using pay***. Certainly be careful if you give them access to your bank account directly and not through a credit card.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I've bought a few hundred items on ebay since '02. I've only had two issues, both guys who took my money but didn't think it was enough to part with their item. The claims service took care of both issues in getting my money back.


----------



## AMHero (Dec 31, 2009)

KinnScience said:


> I not a seller .. I'm a buyer mostly. I've sold only a couple things. I got ripped off early selling to some guy in Italy. He never specified what kind of shipping he wanted (I asked him twice .. no response and since he was the one that won the auction.. what was I to do.. I had to send an invoice in order to get paid), so I thought I'd be nice and give him the lowest priced shipping. Well, he took advantage of that. He realized that I would have a hard time tracking and prove delivery (even though I did show delivery to Italy), so he told ****** and they went into my account and took the money back. So now I was out the merchandise and the cash. I was amazed that they could do this, I sent them all documentation.. including report from customs.
> 
> Anyway, beware selling to international buyers. Make sure you get the $30 shipping ... not the $13 shipping.
> 
> IMO "PooPal" are crooks just like the guy who ripped me off.


That is quite interesting. What do you mean they had no proof against him? How much was the item? I have had no problems on eBay!

(You could have canceled your ****** moved your money out of that bank account and told ****** to shove it up their ass if it was an expensive item.)


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

AMHero said:


> That is quite interesting. What do you mean they had no proof against him? How much was the item? I have had no problems on eBay!
> 
> (You could have canceled your ****** moved your money out of that bank account and told ****** to shove it up their ass if it was an expensive item.)


He claims he never got the item, he gets his money back and pockets the item. It's that simple. No proof of delivery = no delivery in the eyes of ebay.

They always, ALWAYS side with the buyer. They say they didn't get it, BAM payfail refunds up to $300.

The system is designed to make it cozy for buyers, so that Suzy Q Soccermom will feel safe buying there. Sellers walk on thin ice. One too many negative ratings because people complain about shipping costs that they saw when they bid on the item...BAM powerseller status revoked.

This is why I will probably never sell anything over ebay. But for buying it is just great.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Jack Straw said:


> He claims he never got the item, he gets his money back and pockets the item. It's that simple. No proof of delivery = no delivery in the eyes of ebay.
> 
> They always, ALWAYS side with the buyer. They say they didn't get it, BAM payfail refunds up to $300.
> 
> ...


 Andrew, When I sell an item, I always use a DCN to make sure it arrived to cover myself. If the item is 100$ or more I use signature required for all shipping. Per P**P** rules you need a signature for proof of delivery on items 250$ and up.


----------



## WVCigarlover (Jan 6, 2010)

What I get sometimes is a seller that wants "immediate payment" - sometimes i am out of town for a few days, and have actually had keyboards (music) sold out from under me, because i didn't reply in 3 days. sheesh!


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Well surprise surprise the pipes I won arrived in the mail today! Smaller than I expected but a good size for flakes and quick smokes. Bowls are probably 5/8 of an inch wide and a bit deeper.


----------



## RazzBarlow (Dec 8, 2009)

That's the best news of this thread! Glad it all worked out for you.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

It is pretty hard to get hard done on eBay if you use good sense as directed in this thread. Even if you don't get your stuff, there are all kinds of fail safes that you can pursue to get your $ back.


----------



## KinnScience (Mar 11, 2009)

AMHero said:


> That is quite interesting. What do you mean they had no proof against him? How much was the item? I have had no problems on eBay!
> 
> (You could have canceled your ****** moved your money out of that bank account and told ****** to shove it up their ass if it was an expensive item.)


It was only like $60 or $70. I've sold like 3 items on ebay ... all international only had problems with this guy. He told poopal that he never received the package. Customs tracked it to Italy. He didn't have to offer any proof .. just say "nope" didn't get it... and they took the money out the next day. The burden of proof is on the seller .. and if the mail can't track it right to the doorstep and prove that someone picked it up ... you are screwed.

I'd like to sell a few things on ebay again, but I do not want to patronize poopal. If there is another way to do it .. I'd be happy to use ebay... but not that scheming company.


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

Never- I always use a credit card, or my creditcard backed ****** account. This way I am protected (as a buyer) the same as if I were robbed in person. This only works with a true credit card, debit cards don't offer much buyer protection at all.

Never EVER send a money order.


----------



## tomc3084 (Nov 26, 2009)

think a guy from Awhy would someone offer more money when you dont need to, hmmmustrailia was to rip me off....said will only pay bank transfer only, and said ****** is not available there, has zero trades and offered to pay me 160.00 for 110.00 in smokes, sound fishy, huh? might just be i looked at the wrong way but pretty sure guy is a scammer....buyers BEWARE


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

KinnScience said:


> [...] I'd like to sell a few things on ebay again, but I do not want to patronize poopal. If there is another way to do it .. I'd be happy to use ebay... but not that scheming company.


Amen, brother. They can dip into someone else's bank account and practice subterfuge with others. I avoid it like the plague.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

tomc3084 said:


> think a guy from Awhy would someone offer more money when you dont need to, hmmmustrailia was to rip me off....said will only pay bank transfer only, and said ****** is not available there, has zero trades and offered to pay me 160.00 for 110.00 in smokes, sound fishy, huh? might just be i looked at the wrong way but pretty sure guy is a scammer....buyers BEWARE


 Ok. I was happy to leave this out of public view. My original offer was for 160 because as I stated they are worth more than that here and I wanted them humidified, well packed and frieghted in the price to Australia. I thought I was being nice because you needed the money. Have zero trades because I'm new. You decided against wire transfer because your mum didnt want to give me her bank details online. Thats fair enuf but I was buying them from you, not your mum. I refused western union and money order because they are untraceable and told you Peepals exchange rate was shit, not that it was not available. I have a PP account. I also have over 500 feedback on FeeBay with not one negative in 5 years, both as a buyer and seller. Check it (tashwaz). I resent the fact you are insinuating that I am anything other than honest. These are the complexities I mentioned when I withdrew my offer. There is also more involved but I, unlike you, refuse to slander someone on here without proof. If I was a scammer, shouldnt the SELLER beware in this case? Have a nice life!:blabla:


----------



## JackH (Aug 13, 2009)

I signed up with ****** and after almost 200 purchases I had problems with only 5 deadwood sellers. I got my money back on all of them.


----------



## bigluelok (Jan 6, 2010)

all i can say is dont wait to long or else you will not get refunded by p*ypal. i think you have 45 days or something like that so the sooner you put in a claim the sooner it get's resolved.


----------



## KinnScience (Mar 11, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> Ok. I was happy to leave this out of public view. My original offer was for 160 because as I stated they are worth more than that here and I wanted them humidified, well packed and frieghted in the price to Australia. I thought I was being nice because you needed the money. Have zero trades because I'm new. You decided against wire transfer because your mum didnt want to give me her bank details online. Thats fair enuf but I was buying them from you, not your mum. I refused western union and money order because they are untraceable and told you Peepals exchange rate was shit, not that it was not available. I have a PP account. I also have over 500 feedback on FeeBay with not one negative in 5 years, both as a buyer and seller. Check it (tashwaz). I resent the fact you are insinuating that I am anything other than honest. These are the complexities I mentioned when I withdrew my offer. There is also more involved but I, unlike you, refuse to slander someone on here without proof. If I was a scammer, shouldnt the SELLER beware in this case? Have a nice life!:blabla:


Not to jump in the middle of this Taz, but it doesn't seem like the guy was trying to malign you (he didn't use your name did he?) I just think he wanted some advice because he didn't know you and perhaps the transaction details were not familiar to him. Hope you guys can work it out.

Peace bro,

KS


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I had my rant. I'm over it and have moved on. Lifes too short so I'm busy making my cigars shorter instead.:smoke2:


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Maybe a public forum is not the best place for this discussion?


----------



## phinz (Jan 5, 2010)

op2:


----------



## Deemancpa (Nov 28, 2009)

I bought over 30 pipes on the bay and only had a problem with one seller in Italy. pPal gave me a refund and I found out that the guy was very ill and couldn't send me the pipe. He later sent it, it was fine and I paid him. D


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

Not pipe related, per se: I had never been ripped off on eBay until, well, after reading this thread!

Bought sumthin w/Buy it Now. Just rec'd a msg from eBay that seller was a fraud... Wow. first real rip-off. *sigh*. Off to ****** for fixin'.


----------



## phinz (Jan 5, 2010)

My only problem was a misrepresented product. They had a picture of the good version and sent me the knockoff garbage.


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

dajones said:


> Not pipe related, per se: I had never been ripped off on eBay until, well, after reading this thread!
> 
> Bought sumthin w/Buy it Now. Just rec'd a msg from eBay that seller was a fraud... Wow. first real rip-off. *sigh*. Off to ****** for fixin'.


Was it an M139 notice or something like that? Ebay sends these to everyone that is contacted or contacts a seller throught the contact seller link, or so I have been told.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I've only felt ripped off once on ebay when I was bored and ordered a lot of "unsorted wheat pennies". Strangely enough, all of these unsorted pennies were from 1940 or later. Now, I work retail in the cash office of a large grocery store, and I can tell you that even today if you sort through enough pennies to get a good number of wheat pennies, your resulting mixture isn't going to be this bad. Heck, I even find the occasional indian head, though that is admittedly rare.

The only neg I've ever got was as a dealer from a buyer who won my auction that was clearly labeled "****** only" and then wanted to pay with a bank transfer. Call me paranoid, but I don't give out my banking info to total strangers, and I don't deal with people who bid and then decide they can change the terms of the auction to suit them. Oh well...


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

You'd think after reading this whole thread, I'd get the idea that PayPap won't print...


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

LOL


----------

